# Wedding pics!!



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

The wedding was beautiful. Rain held off so dd could have her outdoor wedding. It was cloudy all morning but just in time for the wedding the clouds cleared and the sun came out. First time it's felt like summer all summer!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

WOWZERS....How Beautiful is she?? And, the Groom is not bad either!
Awsome job on the dress, Ginnie.
Everythis is just LOVELY!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

The dress looks wonderful! and the bride is so pretty!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He looks sharp in his uniform. Gorgeous summer gown. I hope he's staying home.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Gown and bride are just stunning. Great job with both!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Sadly he left to go back to base yesterday. They were concerned about him getting sent somewhere but he just got "promoted" to the rifle range. He says it will be easy now for his last 11 months. 

Now to get ready for dd #1's wedding! We worked till 11pm last night sewing on lace and tonight we tackle the rhinestones.....


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooh... A man in uniform... 
The only thing better is a cowboy. 



What a gorgeous pair! And her dress came out _beautifully_. 
Congrats, Mom.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

He is a good looking feller.....I told her she did good on that!


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

They are so nice looking together and you did a fantastic job on the dress! You might just have a new business venture.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

The dress is awesome; wonderful job! What a beautiful couple.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Very Beautiful! I wish them a long and happy life together.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Beautiful The dress is awesome and being the mother of a Marine, I think the groom looks great too!


----------

